# LI Sound Fishing



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Has the sound picked up yet? What type of fish are being caught?

Thanks

Sandcrab
Former NYer


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

SandCrab

Although you couldn't tell it by what I'm catching the action starting to get interesting in the western sound with good catches of schoolie stripers and bluefish, I will try to get more details for you soon, I'm just started really getting into by fishing mode now that the weather is starting to turn for the better.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. Just might coming up to NY soon to visit some relatives and would like to get in on some action. 

Now if I could only bring back 20 lbs of fresh blackfish  that would make the trip worth it!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

What part of Long Island are going to


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

I fished the sound on mother's day for tog on a boat called the Celtic Quest out of mt. sinai. I had massive equipment failure and was still able to pull up 8 quality fish (avg wt = 4#'s - pool winner that day was about 8-9#) It was like porgy fishing for a while.

This past week as not been nearly as good prob due to the Noreaster coming thru (and full moon?).

I also fish the western sound for bass and the action also was good right up to the full moon. It is expected (I hope) that with the May full moon & bluefish behind us, the next two weeks should be very good for striper fishing.

PS: The spawning is going on as we speak.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Cocoflea,

Just visiting relatives in Westchester county and may take a friends boat down to the Sound to catch some fish. Thanks for the info.


----------

